# Why does my mower die after it starts?



## Matney (Oct 13, 2015)

I have a 1991 Toro Wheel Horse 550 H. It has issues! After it starts, sometimes a few seconds sometimes a few minutes it dies. I have cleaned the carb and the air filter and replaced the fuel filter. Nothing has changed. Any more ideas?


----------



## hunterbondy (Aug 24, 2015)

When you said you cleaned the carburetor, did you just soak it in solvent or did you go through all the jets with a wire or something like that. My only thought it that there is a blockage in one of the jets preventing fuel from entering the engine. Generally starting and stalling is a fuel issue.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Matney said:


> I have a 1991 Toro Wheel Horse 550 H. It has issues! After it starts, sometimes a few seconds sometimes a few minutes it dies. I have cleaned the carb and the air filter and replaced the fuel filter. Nothing has changed. Any more ideas?


Check the fuel cap for restriction. It should be a vented cap. Crack the cap and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Ignition coil may be failing. Happened on my Ariens S16H. Check for spark right after it dies. If no spark, coil may be bad. If no gas; fuel pump, fuel filter, carb.


----------

